# How to see what albums a picture has been put in



## Ted McGrory (Mar 13, 2021)

I would like to be able to see what album a picture belongs to, but do not know how.  Can anyone help with steps to do this?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 13, 2021)

Select the image, open the Info panel (click the Info icon at the bottom of the right-hand tool-bar), when the Info panel opens there'll be a list at the bottom of any albums that the image is in.


----------



## Ted McGrory (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks, Jim!  So that I can save others who might also be new to LR - MAKE SURE you select a photo that has been assigned to an album, otherwise, of course, nothing shows.....DOH!


----------

